# New bow strings



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Hey guys, I have had had my bow for 5 years, I didn't shoot it alot the first few years but this past year I shot a lot, I have a Hoyt so the strings are Fuse, they aren't worn down that bad but the guy at the bow shop said it would be good to replace them, for a new set of Fuse strings he said it would be around $100, but he also said I could go to the best strings which I think he said we're winner's choice for $50 more, so the question is should I stay with the Fuse strings which I had no problem with or should I go with the "better" winner's choice strings? Maybe there isn't even that much of a difference but just wondering your opinion or if you have any experience with either of these strings, thanks


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

$150 for a string and cables?! Even $100 for factory replacements sounds awfully steep. Might want to check around. You should be able to find a good custom set for under $100. Fuse strings/cables are very good in my opinion.

I learned how to build strings in the early '90s. That being said, I've been building them for myself, friends, family and a few returning customers since then. It's amazing how much they've gone up since I started building.


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Pier Pressure said:


> $150 for a string and cables?! Even $100 for factory replacements sounds awfully steep. Might want to check around. You should be able to find a good custom set for under $100. Fuse strings/cables are very good in my opinion.
> 
> I learned how to build strings in the early '90s. That being said, I've been building them for myself, friends, family and a few returning customers since then. It's amazing how much they've gone up since I started building.


 I guess that my strings have a double split that cost a little extra but that price is with them being set up so I figured it was an OK price


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah, if they're installing, setting up and fine tuning for that price I'd go with the Fuse set over the WC.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Which model Hoyt do you have?


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Pier Pressure said:


> Which model Hoyt do you have?


 Yeah I think the Fuse are solid strings, and I have the Hoyt Ignite


----------



## Wallywarrior (Apr 1, 2016)

Go on archerytalk forum and order a set through a well respected maker. Will be cheaper and better than any of that production stuff. Plus you can pick your own colors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

There is a difference! Look at Twisted "X", Catfish customs (local guy Mike), Center Circle (local as well) or JBK. DO NOT pay the long green for Winner's Choice and Fuse are just so/so. I am using Shane (Twisted "X") using Brownell Fury and could not be happier. Any of the above makers have solid reps and make some SIC threads! Typical installation costs should be in the $30-60 range.....


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

I have installed/helped install a couple sets of Catfish strings and they are very good. I went with Twisted "X" for his end loops, almost too pretty to put on...lol! BCY "X" is also a great choice, most builders will use what the customer asks for but most have a preference and are very good about giving advice.


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

Center circle stings are one of the best. There all we have used for a long time and we shoot a ton! Give Matt a call and he'll get you set up.

http://www.centercirclearchery.com/


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

454casull said:


> There is a difference! Typical installation costs should be in the $30-60 range.....


Wow! Maybe we should up our price....we charge $10. 

To the OP, a set of Vaportrail strings are typically around $100. They make good string sets too.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Depends on what you do for 10 bucks. If just press time then I agree.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

If you are installing threads, timing/syncing the cams, tying in the the rest, peep and d-loop you are the best price in town!


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

454casull said:


> If you are installing threads, timing/syncing the cams, tying in the the rest, peep and d-loop you are the best price in town!


If you buy the strings from the shop, that's what you get from us. We typically only deal with Vaportrail unless it's warranty work or a Lightning string set for an Xpedition.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

I applaud you there, my estimates are based off of a buck a minute which is a typical rate around here. VT makes a great set of threads for a mass producer, the VTX material and their turn around time is stellar. Been shooting their limbdriver for about ten seasons too. To the OP while only a few of us have responded, this should give you an idea of costs and products available. WC and Fuse a decent threads but all of the choices we have presented are of much better quality (one man operations exc. VT) and value.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Mike @ http://catfishcustombowstrings.com/ will take care of you. Excellent + affordable strings.


----------



## 60X Custom Strings (Mar 23, 2014)

$125 - $150 is a more then reasonable price for replacement hoyt bowstrings and setup.


----------

